# Retro Racing Games you used to love!



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I was just reminded about an old PC game on another forum and it really got my memory going!

Anyone have any old games they used to play for hours on end??

The one i was reminded of that i haven't seen for over 10 years was Screamer, Screamer 2 and Screamer Rally!

I used to love this game, funny looking on Youtube at just how bad the graphics were....

Screamer2 http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Screamer+2&aq=f

Screamer Rally 




Also Viper Racing 




Motocross Madness 




Motocross Madness2 




Moto Racer & Moto Racer 2 









Then of course going back a few years...

Geoff Crammonds GP






GP2


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Micromachines!!!!!

Also on the Playstation, destruction derby, vrally, rallycross, GT


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Hou said:


> Micromachines!!!!!
> 
> Also on the Playstation, destruction derby, vrally, rallycross, GT


Ooh yeah, i used to play Micro Machines loads on the NES - It was a cartridge that clipped on to a regular game for some reason??

I remember Destruction Derby too!!

Carmageddon was another one haha.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Geoff Grammonds, GP3. Still the best F1 game ever! Proper mechanical random failure, AI have crashes on their own, AWESOME game!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Another vote for Micro Machines :thumb:
Others i liked was the original Outrun and the Toca touring car games


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

We still play micromachines the 4 player one on the megadrive. Few lads, few beers, lots of swearing and dirty tactics!


----------



## Ian.H (Dec 13, 2010)

Hard Drivin' was my out and out favourite growing up.. was the only game (arcade at least) that had a clutch and H-pattern gear lever.

At home.. was probably Crammond's GP1 on the Amiga and (not so retro) Gran Turismo 1 on the PS1.


Cheers..

Ian


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah you young ones.... i used to love this on the BBC Micro 32k! lol!


----------



## Ian.H (Dec 13, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Ah you young ones.... i used to love this on the BBC Micro 32k! lol!
> 
> [ snip Pole Position video ]


Ahh that was great too.. had forgotten that. Used to play it on my first computer.. the good ol' Sinclair Spectrum 48k.. with rubber keys 

Cheers..

Ian


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Pole Position. Revs (on the BBC 'Master' that my mate had - flash git....at the time)


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

I used to draw games on my slate in chalk for when computers were invented...........

lotus Challenge on the amiga i think is my earliest memory of a racer


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I wasn't so keen on Revs, was a bit of nightmare to control iirc. I loved the desert level on Pole Position though (mind you, that was when i wasn't playing Elite! :argie: )


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Used to love Rage Racer on my PS1, but still have a lot of old PC games in my attic (Screamer etc) :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Not sure if many others would have played this, but this was a game I really loved.

Main reason was the track editor, being able to make the largest jumps and rhythm sections possible, then seeing if you could land them all perfectly.

SODA Off Road Racing






ALSO one i forgot, Monster Truck Madness 1 & 2, and Midtown Madness


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Super cars was great, old top down racer 

There was another game where you were in a stock car racing around an elevated track with loads of jumps and banked curves. Anyone know what that was called, i remember you had nitro boost, LOL. Happy dayz.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

always remeber road rash,

was awesome :lol:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Out run in hd on the xbox! Afterburner's not bad too.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Those graphics are wayyyy to good to be retro Nick lol :


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Jordan said:


> YouTube - Road Rash PC gameplay (95)
> 
> always remeber road rash,
> 
> was awesome :lol:


Thats the one,I loved that game and it brings back so many memories:lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Necroscope said:


> Super cars was great, old top down racer
> 
> There was another game where you were in a stock car racing around an elevated track with loads of jumps and banked curves. Anyone know what that was called, i remember you had nitro boost, LOL. Happy dayz.


Yup, that was Stunt Car Racer! :thumb:


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Still have a playstation one hooked up in the spare bedroom, only ever gets played at xmas when me and brother get together.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

whoops, mis-read.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

spy hunter.

And for all who fancy some retro gaming

http://www.zxspectrum.net/


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

c64 pitstop 2 and stunt car racer


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I must have spent days on this! :lol:


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

stunt car racer, nice one, thats it definatly. I remember that course well, hit that set of four jumps wrong and its all over by the second fall, LOL.

Anyone know how i can play this again without having an amiga to do it on?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Necroscope said:


> stunt car racer, nice one, thats it definatly. I remember that course well, hit that set of four jumps wrong and its all over by the second fall, LOL.
> 
> Anyone know how i can play this again without having an amiga to do it on?


You can get amiga emulators and roms for the PC

My cousin has built an oldschool arcade machine run off a PC, will have to find pictures but looks awesome and has all the old MIME and old console etc games


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i can't believe nobody has mention Outrun yet!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

mine were;

road rash (megadrive)
micromachines (PS1)
Destruction Derby 1 and 2 (PS1)
TOCA touring cars (PS1)
Mario Kart (SNES)
Mario Kart (N64)
Nigel Mansell world championship (SNES)
Formula 1 1996 (PS1)
Stunt Race FX (SNES)
Rally Championship (PS1)
Ridge Racer (PS1)


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

For me it had to be a trip to Stockport arcade for the game Defender
For those old enough you will remember this


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

i also forgot - ROADBLASTERS



AND SUPER SPRINT:



AND OF COURSE BUGGY BOY


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Bloody hell Super Sprint, fantastic, LOL.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

hang on = my fav 80's racer


----------



## Fallout (Jan 31, 2009)

F-Zero on SNES and Burning Rubber on the Amstrad!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Loved this game.






and this one


----------



## RSAsh (Sep 23, 2010)

V rally, pole position and toca 3....... oh and road rage on the bikes lol


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

amazing to think how 15-25 years ago we played this stuff, the memories flood back and we still love it and then the youth of today look at it and see it as rubbish - despite the same thing in a game now as it always was - the way it played.

sometimes i wish we were back in these times as people appreciated things more in those days - everything comes too easy now


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Used to love Viper Racing!

Also Microprose Grand Prix, I lost days too it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD_eugqNrOM


----------

